# Ear Problems



## kpreston8242 (Dec 14, 2012)

My Lab has been shaking his head more than normal recently and when inspecting his ears I noticed that they are dirtier than usual with a slight odor. His ears are normally perfectly clean with nothing in them and no smell. Besides sometimes shaking his head and scratching at them he is acting perfectly normal.

Obviously I assume it is some sort ear infection or mite problem. Googling around seems to point out that ear mites are actually pretty rare in dogs which I didn't know, so I'm guessing maybe a yeast type infection? I don't mind going to the vet money-wise but I would prefer to try to treat this at home with more "natural" stuff before using something else since it seems to be a pretty mild case at this point, so I was wondering if any of you know any at home ear solutions and your experiences with them. From my internet research it seems oil cleanings and apple cider vinegar are two common ones but any recommendations are welcome.

For the record he is about 2 1/2, in very good shape, eats a raw diet, and previously had no other ear problems. We have lived in Alaska and west Texas (desert basically) before this and are currently living in Florida in case the weather has anything to do with it.

Thanks!


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

To me, it sounds like mites, but to know for sure to be able to treat for the right problem I would go to the vet and let them look under a microscope. Very simple, then you know just what to treat for and you can go natural from there.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Yes like natural said go to the vet so you know what you have so you are not treating the wrong thing. I have a basset hound with terrible ears and Labs are bad as well. It could also be that Florida has allot more humidity than the other places you have lived so that could be why they are giving your dog problems.

Don't let it go as I also thought I could treat it at home and I could not. I finally got it cleared up and was good for over a year then she got a loaf of bread and other happenings and I am back at it. They will not heal up and I am about to either put a bullet in my head or her's 

But I will give you the flush that my vet gave me:
1 part water
2 parts white vinegar
2 parts alcohol

I also just for a cleaner use clear blue ear cleaner and you can make that yourself. I buy mine but you will find it on line. 

Good luck I hope you have better results than I am having and my dog is on raw as well.


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

Herzo said:


> Yes like natural said go to the vet so you know what you have so you are not treating the wrong thing. I have a basset hound with terrible ears and Labs are bad as well. It could also be that Florida has allot more humidity than the other places you have lived so that could be why they are giving your dog problems.
> 
> Don't let it go as I also thought I could treat it at home and I could not. I finally got it cleared up and was good for over a year then she got a loaf of bread and other happenings and I am back at it. They will not heal up and I am about to either put a bullet in my head or her's
> 
> ...


We use something similar on our GSPs if they have been swimming, which is actually based on what we use for scuba diving: 1/3 white vinegar to 2/3 isopropyl alcohol.


----------



## porchpotty (Aug 10, 2011)

Since it has an undesirable smell, it sounds like a yeast/ear infection. Try aromatherapy. Combine any of the following essential oils with a base oil and apply to the affected area after cleaning.

* Bergamot – antifungal
* Lavender – soothes skin and relieves itching
* Tea tree – antifungal and antibacterial
* Roman chamomile – soothing and gentle; helps heal tissue


----------

